# Canon Error 99 Popup flash question.



## Tulsa (Jan 23, 2011)

I am wondering if this could just be the flash bulb needs to be replaced? It has done this since I have owned it. Error 99 seems to be a general error. It only happens when the flash pops up. I never use it, but I would like to fix it. Any ideas or experience with this?


----------



## safeshot (Jan 23, 2011)

figured maybe this would help

I have seen many postings on this and just wanted to share some troubleshooting that I went through with Canon. I received frequent Err99 messages last month. I would hear the shuttler "slap" and then the err would show up. Nothing would be saved and I would have to power off then on. 

I had to send mine in and the shutter mech was replaced.

Here is what Canon said to try:


Thank you for contacting Canon product support. I'm sorry to hear that 
your EOS 10D is displaying an "ERR 99" message.

To isolate the cause of the issue, we suggest that you do the 
following:

1. Turn off the camera.
2. Remove the lens, battery, and CF card.
3. Allow the camera to sit without power for approximately 20 minutes.
4. Insert a fully charged battery, and turn on the camera.

Does the "ERR 99" message appear? If it does, then the camera should 
be serviced. If it does not, then please proceed to the next set of 
steps:

1. Turn off the camera. 
2. Insert the CF card.
3. Turn on the camera.
4. Format the CF card in the camera.

Does the "ERR 99" message appear? If so, then the CF card is the most 
likely source of the issue. Try using a different card.

If the message does not appear, please complete the following steps:

1. Turn off the camera.
2. Clean the lens contacts by gently rubbing them with a pencil eraser 
or soft cloth. Be careful that you do not let any debris fall into the 
camera body.
3. Reattach your lens.
4. Turn on the camera.

If the "ERR 99" message only appears when one particular lens is 
attached, then that lens should be examined by a service technician. 

If you see the "ERR 99" with a different Canon lens attached, then the 
camera should be serviced. 

For factory service, forward your digital camera (remove the CF card 
and battery) properly packaged and insured, with a letter describing the 
difficulties. Be sure to include your name, address, telephone number, 
and proof of warranty (if applicable). Send to the Canon Factory 
Service Center at the following address:

Canon Factory Service Center
100 Jamesburg Road
Jamesburg, NJ 08831
Tel.# (732)521-7007

or 

Canon Factory Service Center
15955 Alton Parkway
Irvine, CA 92618
Tel.# (949) 753-4200

Your equipment will be examined and you will be advised of the 
findings.
The length of time for the repair will be dependent upon the nature of 
the repair and availability of parts if needed. If the repair entails 
something that is not covered in warranty you will be sent a written 
estimate to the address that you have provided.

Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,

xxxx
Product Support Representative


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I have come across that when I searched, has nothing to do with my issue though.


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2011)

Error 99 is a catch all error code for when the camera itself cannot diagnose what is specifically wrong with itself. About the only way to find out what is broken is to send it into a canon service centre and have them have a look at it. 

It could be the flash bulb has gone - it could be a loose connection - it could be something in the firmwire got messed up - etc...


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 23, 2011)

I am going to run by the camera store with it tomorrow, and see if they have a new flash bulb and try that.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2011)

Gotta love that err99. It has bitten me on the butt multiple times.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Hi

Was at the photoshop the other day and overheard a complaint about an error 99 and like all nice boys I pretended not to listen. Well to sum it all up its a software error that only the service center can fix. Well that is what I heard ... If its any coincidence his cam was the canon 7D. 

Mikel
*


----------



## Sonoma (Jan 24, 2011)

My 350d had the same problem when I got it.  Pop-up flash did not work and I kept getting an error 99 message.  I purchased the camera refurbished by the way.

Contacted Canon via email and went thru the same thing Safeshot did.  Finally, Canon said send it in for repair, so I did three times before they got it working correctly!  That was probably two years ago and I have not had any trouble with it since.  Not that I ever use the pop-up flash anymore.  If I remember right I think they said in the paperwork that a control board was replaced.  

Oh, also it would have cost a little over $200 for the work; out of warranty!(plus shipping)

Good luck.


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, if thats the case, I will keep it as is. I never use the pop up. I was going to fix and sell to upgrade, but it will just be my backup.


----------

